# News app without bias.



## Chucktin (Aug 29, 2018)

I've uninstalled the Google News app and it's replacement. I have also tried NY Times, USA Today, AP, Reuters, BBC and CNN. Complete fail.
Their all screaming lurid sensational headlines and often don't support that with real data. It seems to me they're pushing innuendo, gossip and Op Ed in place of objective reporting. What a crock.
Anybody have a suggestion for an app that has thoughtful, supported reporting without cant?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2018)

I wish I knew too... I'm like you, highly frustrated at the gossip or disregard for the truth  disguised as news!!


----------



## Ronni (Aug 29, 2018)

I've pretty much given up.  I don't really even bother any more following the news, too much untruth, sensationalism, bad news reported over good....it makes me angry, sad, disillusioned.  I don't like to feel that way.

I've been much calmer since I stopped routinely following the news.


----------



## Chucktin (Aug 29, 2018)

What ever happened that "National Inquirer" writing took over for Journalism code of ethics, three verfiable sources and the who, what, where, when of honest reporting?

We are definitely not in Kansas anymore


----------



## Don M. (Aug 29, 2018)

Anymore, the So Called "news" seems to be nothing more than a conduit for advertising and commercials.  The more Sensational the news channels can make their reporting, the more viewers they seem to capture, and hence, the more money they can make off of advertising.  "News" is all about the Nielsen Rating, and little else.  Something like a natural disaster...flood, earthquake, etc., is about the ONLY thing that doesn't get distorted by the media.


----------



## Chucktin (Aug 29, 2018)

Seem? I think that doesn't apply. [emoji32]





Don M. said:


> Anymore, the So Called "news" seems to be nothing more than a conduit for advertising and commercials.  The more Sensational the news channels can make their reporting, the more viewers they seem to capture, and hence, the more money they can make off of advertising.  "News" is all about the Nielsen Rating, and little else.  Something like a natural disaster...flood, earthquake, etc., is about the ONLY thing that doesn't get distorted by the media.


----------

